# Hustle (BBC 1)



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Watched the first episode tonight.

Started off more 'Shooting Fish' than 'Oceans Eleven' and I nearly bailed out but picked up towards the end.

Probably worth a second chance next week.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i thought it was more 5 finger shuffle than Hustle ... :-/


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Did think the dark haired babe in it is, well just that. A BABE :-*

Alchemist.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Didn't think it was too bad. As with all other stories like that if you put too much thought into it you can see loads of holes.

Noticed the line stolen from "Heat" ... something about being able to leave everything behind you if needed.

See what it's like next week.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

But did the ending just come out of nowhere ?

Or had I missed 'the plot' ?

Have to admit, I didnt rate it that highly, but better than the other sh!Â£$ on the other channels...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> But did the ending just come out of nowhere ?


Came fairly out of the blue, and nearly worked for me. Will reserve full judgement until after next week.


----------

